# Exacta Center in Toronto Area



## krimynal (16 Feb 2015)

Hey all ! 

I just wanted to know , if I am not transfered this summer , I was planning a trip to Toronto area ( I use to live in Whitby and I want to go back there and show the area to my girlfriend. )

I was wondering as a reservist I know we have access to some rooms in Exacta center but where are the Exacta located at ? Is it only in Borden ? Do we have some closer to Toronto ?

and how do I plan that ? Do I call Valcartier ? or I call the center where I want to sleep at ? 

Thanks for the info ( I did a search on the site using Exacta , but if it's an other name just tell me the name and I'll look on the site! )


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2015)

Are you talking about transient quarters?  If so, there are none in Toronto.

Try Yukon Lodge in Trenton.  It would be about an hour's drive to Whitby.


----------



## krimynal (16 Feb 2015)

well, a month or two ago I had a discussion with one of my SGT talking about being able to drive anywhere in Canada and we could live On-Base like a hotel room but that was basically in some shacks.  

We could rent some "suites" that would basically have a bathroom in the room.  It would be a LOT cheaper than renting an hotel room ( somewhere between 30 - 60$ a night ) .... 

I really have no clue on what the name is.  I know that in Valcartier it's Exacta but I don't know what's the name outside of Valcartier !


----------



## dimsum (16 Feb 2015)

You're talking about Transient Quarters, as PMedMoe mentioned.

Aside from Reserve armouries, there isn't really a base in Toronto anymore (CFB Downsview has been cut back since the 90s) so there aren't any of them.


----------



## krimynal (16 Feb 2015)

okay so in that case I could look up to Yukon Lodge ? I just saw on their website , that : 

Who is eligible to stay at the Yukon Lodge?

Members of the Regular Force and their dependants
Members of the Reserve Force 
Members of the Canadian Corps of Commissionaires 
Foreign military personnel and their dependants (duty or visiting)

will my girlfriend be able to reside there with me for the duration of our stay ( We should be there 1 week or 2 )


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> okay so in that case I could look up to Yukon Lodge ? I just saw on their website , that :
> 
> Who is eligible to stay at the Yukon Lodge?
> 
> ...



"For more information on Accommodation Services or to book a stay, please contact Reservations.

Toll Free: 1-877 GO YUKON (1-877-469-8566)"


----------



## krimynal (16 Feb 2015)

alright thanks will call tomorrow ( what is bothering me about calling is I don't know if my personal situation will change before we go there. )

If I switch to REG we will be living in Borden , so I won't need them and even if I did , I would be eligible as a Reg force member.  

I am just going to give them a call tomorrow and figure out exactly how to work things out with them !

Thanks for the info !


----------

